

Urska Srsen – Founder of Bellabeat (YC W14) - wglb
http://www.femalefounderstories.com/urska-srsen.html

======
selmnoo
Hey guys, the cover image is not properly displayed, it's very often clipping
the image in bad spots (e.g. the head is completely missing here:
[http://www.femalefounderstories.com/shruti-
shah.html](http://www.femalefounderstories.com/shruti-shah.html) \- and in
most other images the too much of the forehead is gone). I recommend simply
clipping the images, won't take that long.

